# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  памогите прашу вас

## Y4Fo5

памогите прашу вас у меня проблема с javaSckriptom памогите скажите где скачать версию javaSckript на форум и активировать

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> памогите прашу вас у меня проблема с javaSckriptom памогите скажите где скачать версию javaSckript на форум и активировать


Почитайте,зто интересно: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript
Для написания скриптов можно пользоваться любым текстовым редактором.

----------

